

Ask HN: Great Books/Articles about Leadership - wmw

German, 22 years old, ComputerScience Student looking for Advices&#x2F;Books&#x2F;Articles about Leadership
======
dmfdmf
Ayn Rand, in her article "Anatomy of Compromise" in her book "Capitalism: The
Unknown Ideal", identifies three important principles regarding the operation
of principles;

"1\. In any _conflict_ between two men (or two groups) who hold the _same_
basic principles, it is the more consistent one who wins.

"2\. In any _collaboration_ between two men (or two groups) who hold
_different_ basic principles, it is the more evil or irrational one who wins.

"3\. When opposite basic principles are clearly and openly defined, it works
to the advantage of the rational side, when they are _not_ clearly identified,
but are hidden and evaded, it works to the advantage of the irrational side."

She goes on to explain and give examples of these three cases. She did not
name these cases but I did. #1 The Leadership Principle, #2 The Sanction
Principle and #3 I call The Sunshine Principle. Most people are vague and
unclear on what exactly they mean by leadership but this one article is worthy
of deep study to get clear in your mind what leadership is and what it means
to be a leader.

On a related note, you need to be clear in your mind what do you stand for,
what are your goals and values and if are they compatible with the people you
work with, etc. This is why thinking for yourself and clearly defining your
own values is so important. That task cannot be done with others, it is
strictly a selfish task to be done in solitude and failure to define who you
are first will lead you to failure and unhappiness. Here is an article on that
aspect of leadership.

[https://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-
leadership/#.VUc...](https://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-
leadership/#.VUcLKpNfalf)

